# NetworkManager can't "see" my wired network

## Cyberstudio

Hi guys!

Just installed networkmanager a few moments ago, but i have a problem.

It can't see my wired networking, only my wireless network. Im using it under gnome.

I can use my wired network, but i have to do it manually like this:

```

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

```

But, these are manual steps. My wired network doesn't show in networkmanager's menu

Networkmanager is compilled like this:

```

Gentrino Desktop # equery uses networkmanager

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1:

 U I

 - - avahi              : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 + + bluetooth          : Enables Bluetooth Support

 - - connection-sharing : Use net-dns/dnsmasq and net-firewall/iptables for

                          connection sharing 

 - - dhclient           : Use dhclient from net-misc/dhcp for getting ip.

 + + dhcpcd             : Use net-misc/dhcpcd for getting ip.

 - - doc                : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - gnutls             : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0

                          support)

 - - nss                : Use dev-libs/nss for cryptography.

 + + resolvconf         : Use net-dns/openresolv for managing DNS information

```

My runlevels look like this:

```

Gentrino Desktop # rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default     

```

And, my /etc/rc.conf looks like this:

```

# Global OpenRC configuration settings

# Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. When running in parallel we

# prefix the service output with its name as the output will get

# jumbled up.

# WARNING: whilst we have improved parallel, it can still potentially lock

# the boot process. Don't file bugs about this unless you can supply

# patches that fix it without breaking other things!

rc_parallel="NO"

# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature. This feature is automatically disabled if rc_parallel is

# set to YES.

#rc_interactive="YES"

# If we need to drop to a shell, you can specify it here.

# If not specified we use $SHELL, otherwise the one specified in /etc/passwd,

# otherwise /bin/sh

# Linux users could specify /sbin/sulogin

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the dependency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"

# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

#rc_hotplug="*"

# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

rc_logger="YES"

# By default we filter the environment for our running scripts. To allow other

# variables through, add them here. Use a * to allow all variables through.

#rc_env_allow="VAR1 VAR2"

# By default we assume that all daemons will start correctly.

# However, some do not - a classic example is that they fork and return 0 AND

# then child barfs on a configuration error. Or the daemon has a bug and the

# child crashes. You can set the number of milliseconds start-stop-daemon

# waits to check that the daemon is still running after starting here.

# The default is 0 - no checking.

#rc_start_wait=100

# rc_nostop is a list of services which will not stop when changing runlevels.

# This still allows the service itself to be stopped when called directly.

#rc_nostop=""

# rc will attempt to start crashed services by default.

# However, it will not stop them by default as that could bring down other

# critical services.

#rc_crashed_stop=NO

#rc_crashed_start=YES

##############################################################################

# MISC CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# There variables are shared between many init scripts

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"

# Below is the default list of network fstypes.

#

# afs cifs coda davfs fuse fuse.sshfs gfs glusterfs lustre ncpfs

# nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs

#

# If you would like to add to this list, you can do so by adding your

# own fstypes to the following variable.

#extra_net_fs_list=""

##############################################################################

# SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# These variables are documented here, but should be configured in

# /etc/conf.d/foo for service foo and NOT enabled here unless you

# really want them to work on a global basis.

# Some daemons are started and stopped via start-stop-daemon.

# We can set some things on a per service basis, like the nicelevel.

#export SSD_NICELEVEL="-19"

# Pass ulimit parameters

#rc_ulimit="-u 30"

# It's possible to define extra dependencies for services like so

#rc_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_need="openvpn"

#rc_use="net.eth0"

#rc_after="clock"

#rc_before="local"

#rc_provide="!net"

# You can also enable the above commands here for each service. Below is an

# example for service foo.

#rc_foo_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_foo_need="openvpn"

#rc_foo_after="clock"

# You can also remove dependencies.

# This is mainly used for saying which servies do NOT provide net.

#rc_net_tap0_provide="!net"

##############################################################################

# LINUX SPECIFIC OPTIONS

# This is the subsystem type. Valid options on Linux:

# ""        - nothing special

# "lxc"     - Linux Containers

# "openvz"  - Linux OpenVZ

# "prefix"  - Prefix

# "uml"     - Usermode Linux

# "vserver" - Linux vserver

# "xen0"    - Xen0 Domain

# "xenU"    - XenU Domain

# If this is commented out, automatic detection will be attempted.

# Note that autodetection will not work in a prefix environment or in a

# linux container.

#

# This should be set to the value representing the environment this file is

# PRESENTLY in, not the virtualization the environment is capable of.

rc_sys=""

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

rc_tty_number=12

```

Any help please!?  :Smile: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Did you update from the regular ethernet config or fresh install?  (I found it to automatically show up just fine for some reason...)

Make sure your /etc/conf.d/net is not specifying your ethernet adapter?  Udev doing anything to your ethernet adapter?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager has some tips.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Hi! Thanks for your answer

This is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

Thats all... only comments.

How do i know if udev is doing funny some stuff with my adapters?

----------

## eccerr0r

I guess if you didn't muck with udev, you shouldn't have ...  Other than the

 *Quote:*   

> Integration with udev
> 
> If you are using udev, you will also need to block it from attempting to automatically initialize your network interfaces. This can be done by modifying the /etc/conf.d/rc file (or /etc/rc.conf on OpenRC). For example, to block eth0 from loading, add this:
> 
> Code: /etc/conf.d/rc
> ...

 

I suppose with OpenRC (baselayout2 like you have) it should rc_hotplug="!net.eth0" or something like this...  But my working networkmanager machine doesn't need this! 

This is weird... normally it should autodetect.  Which ethernet adaptor do you have?

If you 'ifconfig eth0 up' without dhcpcd, does it show up?

hmm...out of ideas, have to look at my machine...

----------

